# One very nice Pompano



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Got out about 3:30 yesterday afternoon with first bite around 5. Pulled the hook on another one in surf. Fish was almost 17". East of Portofino on Fishbites.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## Sugarfoot (Jul 28, 2016)

VERY NICE!! Congratulations


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A good'un !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

baked with lemon pepper. yummmmm.
jack


----------



## tld6008 (Mar 19, 2016)

Great to see someones getting them!


----------

